# Horse show with a difference RESULTS !!



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Hunters: Horse to be judged to the hunter standard, assessing conformation, athletic ability, presence and style.

1)Pony model
No entries

2)Pony U/S
No entries

Pony O/F
4)2'0 -2'3"
No entries

5)2'6" +
ENTRIES

Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey
85
Nice shot. Knees are nice and even and pony looks like he is enjoying the work. Rider has her feet too far into the stirrups.


6)Horse model
No entries

7)Horse U/S
ENTRIES

JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Highland Dancer
87.5
Horse appears to be a little heavy in the bit and the rider by opening the reins has blocked the energy cycle.
Nice frame but try and engage the back end more. Looks like an older photo based on the clothing and tack. The rider should turn the toe in more, allowing the calf to have more contact on the horse.
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 
87
Nice open stride. Rider is soft with the reins so horse is not as round as I would like.
The horse is gorgeous but needs some more work. I would try and collect the horse, asking for more of a frame and back end propulsion. 
FIRST--JustDressageIt
SECOND-1dog3cats17rodents
THIRD

8--2'3'' - 2'6''
ENTRIES

Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Dartanion
82
Rider too far ahead but good leg position. Horse is quite tidy.
Overall a very nice turn out with a very pretty paint. The rider is over jumping slightly, which might be fixed by raising the stirrups a hole. The rider is executing the crest release very well and has a pretty back that is flat.
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Highland Dancer
75
Knees are not neat although they are more or less aligned but too open. Good stretch over jump but the rider has over jumped (too far forward).
Slightly jumping ahead with the legs slipping back, taking away the base of support. The horse's knees are a little sloppy, but I think it is because he is "insulted" by the tiny jump!
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 
79
Horse jumped too soon and lost the bascule. Would have like a higher knee lift.
Although the picture is small, I can see that the distance is very long. However, the rider didn't get left behind and is in a nice center of balance. The leg could be a little tighter and a larger release but nice overall

FIRST--Dartanion
SECOND-1dog3cats17rodents
THIRD--JustDressageIt

9)2'9'' - 3'0''
No entries

10)3'3'' - 3'6''+
No entries

Jumpers: Both horse and rider judged on suitability and talent for the jumpers; meaning accuracy, athleticism and scope.

11)Up to 3'0''

Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
91
Interesting shot. Legs are now in the downward position as the jump is nearly done but there should have been more bascule evident
Very nice jump, however Kai's legs appear to hang ever so much in the back which could make it look like he might have dropped a pole with just the one picture. Other than that beautiful.
The timing is a little off but the horse put in a nice effort. Although this is jumpers, the rider has a wonderful heel!
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Buffy
82
Hard to see just what will happen here. Horse is alert and rider appears to be ready for anything. LOL
Very nice pic, you are alert and looking forward as is your horse. Your horse is lifting that leg to make sure he gets over that X and doesn't appear to be lazily walking over it. Very hard to pick between you and first. 
Absolutely adorable! Very large release which is perfect for this level! Rider certainly will go far 
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Simon Says
93
Very nice. Horse is alert, nice knee position. Riders leg has slipped back a little.
Even knees and a nice distance. The rider looks to be in control but should raise her stirrup one hole to create a better leg/ jumping position.
Your horse has a nice pop in the front and you both appear to be alter and working together. What got you first with me is you appear to be jumping at an angle which raises the level of difficulty and athleticism.
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Lodestar
71
Not happy with the hanging and tucked under legs and looks like he could easily just touch a top pole to bring it down. Rider position looks very nice.
Your horses legs appearing to bump or chip the fence. That made you lose athletic points with me.
The horse seems very sweet but challenged over the jump. It's front feet are brushing the pole, and I would not be surprised if it fell. 

FIRST--Quixotic--Simon Says
SECOND-Pinto Pony
THIRD--JustDressageIt

12)3'3'' - 3'6''
ENTRIES

Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
91.3
Should have been a little higher at this point in the jump but nice knee position. Nice give by the rider.
Although the timing is a little off, the horse shows a lot of scope. The rider is doing an awesome crest release that is allowing the horse to use all of its neck.
Rider:- Very nice auto release. Heels are down and rider is looking up at her next fence. Flat back, leg is under her, but pinching just a tad with her knees. 
Horse:- Unfortunately can't see the entire body in this picture. He has an alert expression on his face and appears to enjoy his job. Nice tight knees, and clearing the fence quite well, not overly scopey. Using his back well over the fence. 
PaintLegacey RR--post 23 Horse--BuggABoo
80.6
Horse is very flat over the jump. This height should have shown more bascule. Front legs are open and hanging.
The picture is small but I can see that the horse is jumping way to the right of the jump. It looks as if the distance was a little awkward and the horse is "bunny hopping" over the jump
Picture is too small to be judged accurately
Rider: 
Nice form over the fence, although appears to be ducking a tad. Nice release. No helmet, big no-no in the ring. Legs appear to be nicely under her. Can't tell any more from the photo.
Horse:
- Due to the timing of this picture, it is not possible to judge the horse's legs very well. Obviously he has cleared this fence with ease, and appears scopey. Knees look even and as though they would have been tight at the top of the fence. Nice alert expression.. I think
Placing: Second, mostly due to the quality of the picture. 
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Lodestar
79
Horse does not have a good knee front leg position and I would be unsure to jump him higher. Sometimes when the horse throws the front end over the jump the legs have no place to go.
The horse is close to the standard and looks to be trying its hardest. The horse looks like it might be straining a little to clear the jump and may need to be taught how to use its full body. 
Rider: 
The one thing that jumps out at me is the rider's leg. It is wrapped around the horse, but not in a way that is really functional towards helping the horse over the fence; it appears she is gripping with the heel near the horse's girth. Release is nice, as are the rider's arms. The rider is looking towards her next fence.
Horse:
- Really hanging one knee, not tight through the knees at all. Appears to enjoy jumping, just needs more work on it. Looks to be using his neck and back through the jump. 
Placing: Unfortunately last due to the knees. 

FIRST--Pinto Pony
SECOND-PaintLegacey
THIRD--Quixotic--Lodestar

13)3'6 +
No entries

Equitation: Style and effectiveness of rider to be judged on the flat and O/F.

More Coming----


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Equitation: Style and effectiveness of rider to be judged on the flat and O/F.


14)Eq on the flat
ENTRIES


Dartanion--post 2 horse--Jewels fatih
71
Rider is tipped forward a little and would have liked to see a little more flexibility in the shoulder elbow wrist position
Overall looks nice. The first thing that stuck out was it seems that your hands are curling under themselves a bit. I would like to see a straighter line of contact with the mouth with thumbs up a bit more. You look like you are placing weight into your heels well, but I would like your leg to be moved back just a smidge more. 
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
80
Very nice clean picture overall. Good body position.
Bonus points for your horses white actually being white  Your hands seem to be coming in a bit...I would like to see them a bit more apart. You're turned out nicely and looking where you're going. Good job. 
juju--post 19 Horse--juju
68.5
Slightly tipped forward and arms look to be a little too straight. Would have liked to have seen a little more bend in the elbow.
The first thing I noticed is that it seems like your hands are too far up on the reins and ahead of the pommel of your saddle. I think that is contributing to the feeling of you being tense in this shot. I'd like to see him get a bit more rein while maintaining contact. Compared to what I am used to, you seem to be quite forward, but that seems to be the style these days so just mentioning. 
7ponies--post 32 Horse--Gandy
64
Look where you are going. The free hand should be resting on your thigh and the rein hand should be more in front of the saddle. All else nice.
First thing is eyes up! It seems like you are trying to keep her going straight and she is trying to eat the camera, however normally your hands should be lower in front of the saddle and straight with her neck. I would like to see your free hand hanging instead of bent – I think it presents a neater picture. Your weight is nicely in your heels and you have nice posture. 
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Raider 
64
Too far tipped forward resulting in an arched back. This may be the reason the legs are a bit too forward also.
You are looking where you are going and your hands seem to be nice and giving. I'd like to see your legs back a bit more.

FIRST--Pinto Pony
SECOND-Dartanion
THIRD--juju


15)2'3'' - 2'6''
ENTRIES


Dartanion--post 2 horse--Dartanion
74
Rider is too far over the horse. hands are buried into the mane. Leg position ok and rider has good alertness.
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
86
Good leg position and very nice release.
juju--post 19 Horse--juju
82
Nice rider position. Leg is good. Would have liked a better release to the horse.
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 
80
Small picture. Riders leg has slipped back a bit. Nice to allow the horse to stretch as needed but needs to not bury hands in the mane.


FIRST--Pinto Pony
SECOND-juju
THIRD--1dog3cats17rodents


16)2'9'' - 3'3''
ENTRIES

Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
97.5
Really nice! I don't want to comment to much but I really like it!
I need those heels down girly! all that I could pick on, very nice
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Vodka
91.5
Overall nice but the rider's back is slightly roached. The leg has slid back and the rider is very close to the horses back. I would suggest that she tries and auto release.
I had to bump you down because your leg had slid back and I would have liked to have seen your heels down.


FIRST--Pinto Pony
SECOND-Wild Spot
THIRD


17)3'6 +
No entries


18--No stirrups/bareback flat or O/F
ENTRIES


Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Dartanion
60
Picture is blurry and its hard to tell anything about it
I really can't see too much in this photo. You seem to have slumped a bit in your upper body, but I like your leg position for the most part. You seem to be looking where you are going but again, can't really see too much.
Lower score mostly for not being able to tell much)
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
81.5
Photo quality is pretty good, decent form for both horse & rider, good job bareback
Your leg has slipped forward. Heels look nice though. I like your hands in this photo and your upper body looks very nice. 
happygoose123--post 13 Horse--Banjo
76
Looks to be a pretty good job at bareback w/ just halter. Horse seems hollowed out though and not relaxed
This is a kind of hard angle for me to judge, so bare with me. Your hands look nice and quiet, but seem to be rotating in the piano hands direction (Though, I see you are riding with lead ropes, so that may very well be why). I'd like legs back a little bit more ideally, but overall you look really nice. 

FIRST--Pinto Pony
SECOND-happygoose123
THIRD--Dartanion


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Other disciplines
Dressage- Horse to be judged on suitability for dressage. Rider to be judged on position and effectiveness.


19)Division A....lower level dressage with basic W/T/C 
ENTRIES


Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
83
Not a medium trot but the head is in a nice spot for a lower level horse. Not quite tracking up but this is what I would expect to see at the training level. Nice rider position. 
Rider: 
- Very nice tall posture
- Torso could come back a tad to be in line with hip and heel
- Nice shoulders, could maybe come back just the tiniest bit
- Nice arms, elbows is bent allowing a straight line from elbow to bit. 
- While rider's heel is in line with the toe, I wouldn't want her cramming her foot in the stirrup. I would like to see her sink just a little more weight into the heel, as if little sandbags were attached to the bottom. 
Horse:
- Is not tracking up
- Appears to be heavy on the bit, that needs to be engaged into contact, instead of lean
- If the rider could get him to engage the hind end and really drive him up from behind, this picture could be a million times better. 
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey
80
Horse is showing nice forward reach. May be a little stiff in head position as the riders arms are too straight. The rider has a good position overall but the legs could be a little farther back under the rider. 
Rider: 
Rider's leg is much too far in front of her. It appears that she is jamming her heel down, causing the leg to swing forwards. Instead, I suggest she focus on her legs hanging off the saddle like a wet rag, and of course the weight of the heel should naturally bring it downwards without the swing.
- Rider's hands appear to be twisted to "piano hands"
- Rider is looking up and towards where she wants to go - excellent
Horse:
- Horse needs to engage more through the hind end
- I would like to see a lower headset on this horse, because he is not working through himself. Any energy being created by the hind end is getting lost through the shoulders and nose. If the rider could ask for the horse to come into a lower headset, and work through its spine completely, I think you would see a completely different picture
- Horse appears tense and hollow, see above note. 
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Vodka
86.5
Rider still has her arms/elbow too straight but the horse looks softer in the bit. Better leg placement and it looks like the shot caught you in the up position of a post. Horse is not reaching as well as I would like but a pleasing picture anyways.
Rider: 
Rider's legs appear to be better in this picture. The stirrup is a tad twisted, making it look like the rider's leg has twisted as well. 
- Rider's arms need to have a slight bit more bend to them, and wrists need to be straight. 
Horse:
- Horse again needs to engage the hind end. Working in a longer and lower headset as mentioned above could benefit this horse greatly. 
- Horse needs to be bent to the inside
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Lovebug
79
Horse has gone behind the vertical. The rider appears to be holding to tight with not enough drive to push him up to the bit properly. This has also resulted in the horse not tracking up.
Rider:
- Rider's heels could come further underneath of her and toes could point forwards more
- Rider has a nice deep seat
- Could roll the shoulders back a tad
- hands are "in the lap" and could be picked up more
Horse:
- Horse could be marching forwards more, and is slightly behind the vertical.


FIRST--Wild Spot--Vodka
SECOND-Pinto Pony
THIRD--Wild Spot--Wildey


20)Division B...any horse rider showing something above the basic gaits.
ENTRIES


Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
78
This is not a half pass but a leg yield and on that basis the horse has sufficient bend but needs to be rounder in the front. Lost some leg position in the rear and rider should be keeping the outside rein closer to the outside of the neck.
21)Cross-Country- Horse and rider to be judged for suitability jumping an obstacle found on cross-country to include position and effectiveness of rider, scope, bravery and athleticism of horse over the fence.
ENTRIES
JUDGES---Cloudsmystique**--eventnwithwinston
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
70
It's a nice picture, nice horse, nice rider eq, and I love the color coordination, but it says I'm supposed to judge the horse over the fence, so I assume the horse is supposed to be jumping, and this one is not.
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Vodka
90
I love this picture... The horse looks happy and has a nice scope. Rider eq is pretty good. It looks like her leg could be a little better, but it's hard to tell from that angle and partly covered up.
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Trojan Horse
95
Realllllly cute horse. Love his jump, nice rider eq.
Hoofprints in the Sand--post 47 Horse-- Hoofprints in the Sand
85
The horse is GORGEOUS and they both look great, but the photo is blurry and the jump isn't terribly impressive for cross country.
FIRST--Quixotic
SECOND-Wild Spot
THIRD--Hoofprints in the Sand
22)Best Gallop- Horse judged at gallop under saddle for power and reach, rider's galloping position judged as well.
ENTRIES
JUDGES---Spastic_Dove**--Cat**--juju**
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
83
Very cute picture, but more of a canter.
Horse has good reach & rider has pretty good position - nice photo
For gaming, I'd like to see you giving a bit more with your hands. You're maintaining good posture which I can't say for a lot of people I see. Your horse is using himself well but from where it looks like you are from the barrel, I think he could be pushing a bit more with his hind end. You both look well groomed and presentable. 
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
80.3
Really cool pictures with a great extension. I would be careful of riding barefoot though...
Horse looks great but the rider is way too far forward and holding the horn. Pet Peeve - rider is barefoot.
Huge huge pet peeve of mine is holding onto the horn. Seeing as how you are so far up out of the saddle, you seem to be hindering yourself more than anything. I'd like to see your reins evened up and your weight pushed into your heels more. Your position seems to be a bit over exaggerated. Your horse is reaching nicely and moves well. 
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
75.6
Very pretty but I cant see the extent of the canter. Really pretty horse!
Gallop is hard to judge for the angle of the photo
I like this one more. Kudos to you for keeping flip flops on while riding. You obviously have the seat to not be holding onto a horn, and the bareback in this seems to really help you. I'd like you're shoulders to be rounded back more as you seem to slouch. Again the reins seem to need to be evened out. Your horse seems more collected in this photo but seems to be using himself well but I'd like to see a more forward, opened up gallop. You look much better in this photo but I like your horse better in the other one. 
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Pippin
88.6
I really like the shot. The background is cool and the polo stick is nice
Amazing action shot! Horse has beautiful movements & rider gets extra points for being able to stay balanced despite leaning over like that
Looks great! Your horse is really using himself and working through his hind end. I like that despite reaching down beside him, your reins remain lax and there doesn't seem to be any tension with his mouth. I can't really judge position otherwise in this photo though.


FIRST--Wild Spot
SECOND-Pinto Pony
THIRD--CloudsMystique


23)Worst Eq O/F- Most unsafe, unstylish equitation possible.
ENTRIES


Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
98
Other than the lack of a two point and having your heels pop up you are in the middle of the saddle and your leg has not slipped. Good bad jump lol.
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
99
I judged you as though you had a saddle on in which case your leg would have slipped back with no heels down, rounded back, you grabbed mane which means no release and no fold at the hip. Nice job LOL
1dog3cats17rodents--post 43 Horse--Sophie
80
I honestly don't think this it too bad at all. You did not fold at the hip and appear to have just stood up in your irons causing your leg to slip etc etc.


FIRST--CloudsMystique
SECOND-Pinto Pony
THIRD--1dog3cats17rodents


24)Worst Eq Flat- Most unsafe, unstylish equitation possible. All disciplines welcome.
ENTRIES


Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
85
Looks awesome until you get to the leg
Well umm...your torso looks nice for the most part and you're on the horse so that's got to count for something, right? Those are some of the most pointy down feet I have ever seen though! You take the cake. 

25)Worst Form O/F Horse- Must be horse owned/leased/ridden by HF member. Poorest, most unsafe form over a fence.
ENTRIES


Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
70
Could be a lot worse. 
1dog3cats17rodents--post 43 Horse--trump 
70
Arched back and a unhappy horse but you are not that bad that the horse should look unhappy.


FIRST--Tied--Pinto Pony--1dog3cats17rodents
SECOND


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Special classes: The following classes can be English or Western and must be a photo of horse owned/ridden/leased by HF member and/or photo was taken by HF member.

26)Best Headshot- Judged on quality of horse and photo.
ENTRIES

happygoose123--post 3 Horse--Pennellipi 
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
75 What a cutie but he is thinking, can I go home.
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--My Style
86 Nice pose, very pensive
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
80 Interesting lighting.
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
90 Very nice and alert 
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--onyx 
92 Very lovely
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey
86 Looks a little sad.
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Shea
87 Nice shot
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Penny
84 Interesting position
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Evolution
89 Very nice head on shot
Danastark--post 18 Horse--Buffalo Bill Cody
86 Love that Who little old me look.
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--Chucky
70 Too bad he is looking away from the camera.
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--banjo
81 Nice shot but on the dark side.
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--pennellipi
70 Would have liked to have seen the whole head.
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--Chance
83 Looks like you almost scared him.
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Ronan
85 Looks a little sleepy but nice contrast against the fence.
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 
98 Beautiful and wonderful lighting
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--Gia
76 Pretty but lost against the tree
7ponies--post 32 Horse--Dixie
84 Love that shot, with that expression
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--unknown
76 Pretty face but too much going on in the background.
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Cinnamon
87 What a really kind eye he has.
7ponies--post 25 Horse--Gandy
95 Very interesting shot with the way the horse is in the background.
Cat--post 38 Horse--Apache
79 The fence in the background has detracted from a potentially nice shot.

FIRST--Jacksmom--jack
SECOND-7ponies
THIRD--Twilight Arabians

27)Cutest Picture- Judge's call man.
ENTRIES

Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Dartanion
86 Nice picture with lots of feeling
happygoose123--post 4 Horse--Chucky
79 Nice picture but would have liked a more zoomed in shot. 
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai
78 Nice but if the two of you were together sleeping that would be nicer. 
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--2006 Foal
92 That is sooo cute.
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
93 The expression on that horse. LOL
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
91 Oh if I could only take a chunk. LOL
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--onyx & Maggie 
76 Interesting but not exactly cute.
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Lovebug
78 The purple twins?
Danastark--post 18 Horse--Buffalo Bill Cody
74 Pretty and rustic
juju--post 19 Horse--bravely
72 Nice headshot not exactly cute.
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--banjo & pennellipi
80 Nice--friends.
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--Clippy
82 Nice show of togetherness.
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Larry
81 I think you scared him
7ponies--post 31 Horse--Gandy
79 Nice show of togetherness
Cat--post 38 Horse--Toby
85 I hope there was a cookie there somewhere.
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Murray 
77 I wish he had stuck his tongue out

FIRST--CloudsMystique--Mystique
SECOND-JustDressageIt
THIRD--CloudsMystique--Fendi

28--Best Tongue Shot- If there's tongue involved, it's in.
ENTRIES

happygoose123--post 3 Horse--Banjo
85
Love it, his tongue is loooong
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--2006 Foal
89
Excellent picture Cute, clear, and did I mention cute?
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
95
I can’t stop laughing! Was she licking the post? High points for clarity, comedy, and the fact she is actually sticking her tongue out
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
90
I love this picture, it cracked me up! Great detail too
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--?
86
Adorable, love how long the tongue is
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--Faith & Tammie 
84
Love the chestnut coloring, but I took off a few points because the tongue isn’t clear
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Bailey
82
I did have to deduct points because there is only a hint of tongue, but bonus points for silly expression!
juju--post 19 Horse--bravely
85
I can just see him saying phhhbt, great picture
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--Chucky
80
What a cute pony! There isn’t much tongue, but bonus points for cuteness
Picture Perfect--post 24 Horse--unnamed
95
I don’t know if it is the expression, the tongue, or what, but this was one of my top three favorites
Whipple--post 27 Horse--Misty
88
Haha, cute, love this picture!
joshie--post 30 Horse--Joshua
87
Cute kids! Bonus points for the adorable expression on the ponies face, it looks like they like each other. 

FIRST--Tie---CloudsMystique--Mystique and Picture Perfect
SECOND-CloudsMystique--Fendi
THIRD--JustDressageIt


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

29)Best Candid- Photo should be taken in a "natural" setting, meaning rider is no necessarily aware of photo being taken.

ENTRIES

JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--My Style
84. Is someone looking down..bad girl.
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
85 Is that flip flops I see?
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Scooby
87 Someone forget their course?
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Pretty face
98 that stretch is what I would call good scope.
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey
80 Lovely shot and very artistic
happygoose123--post 13 Horse--Banjo
80 Lovely picture but cropping to focus on the subject, would have been better.
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Evolution
94 What a nice picture. I hope he got the leaf
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--Chucky & polly
79 Nice setting but cropping would have made it better.
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--Clippy
60 Not really candid as it was posed
PaintLegacey RR--post 23 Horse--Imprmis Milly Dee
92 what a nice picture
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 
93 Anticipation.
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--sassy & sweeti
88 High fives to you too
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--Ir&meh
80 Nice show picture
Cat--post 38 Horse--Roxy
88 Awwwww
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 
91 Very nice. can't say much more
FIRST--Wild Spot
SECOND-ohmyitschelle
THIRD--Jacksmom--jack
30)Artistic Shot- Must be taken by HF member. To be judged on composition, difficulty of shot, effect of color, lighting and content.

ENTRIES

happygoose123--post 4 Horse--Chucky
64
Awesome lighting and very good detail. I like this shot a lot. 
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Copper & Chrome
65
Neat angle. I really like how he is mostly a silhouette. The sort of handy lip pulls it all together 
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
78
Awesome shot. Your horses blue eyes sets it apart. I would like to see the visible shavings (?) in the bottom cropped out, but I really like this one. 
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
59
This shot seems a bit less quality than your other one. I really like the image you captured, but the grainy(?) quality takes away from it. Interesting angle. I'd like the electric/lamp post and wire gone. 
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--Serenade 
55
Cute shot. His head seems to really stick out from the dust. I can't seem to ever capture dust, so you've got me on that. 
Morganshow11--post 12 Horse--Clippy 
50
I like where you were going with it, but I think you could have done better. Obviously the focus of the picture is supposed to be the mane – I think it would have been better with out the fence in the background though the barn adds a nice touch 
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Shea
67
Neat shot. I want to know what the horse is looking at! I really like the bit of hay hanging from his lips. 
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Penny
68
I really like this one. Interesting mix of colours and I think the brand really makes the photo.
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Evolution
52
Interesting perspective. I would have like to have the focus more on the horses head than the sky though. 
Dartanion--post 16 Horse--Dartanion
50
Weird picture but I like it. Your skin seems washed out (I feel your pain I too suffer from being a redhead) but otherwise it's a neat shot.
Danastark--post 18 Horse--Buffalo Bill Cody
60
I'm loving the sunset however my eye gets distracted by your leg which seems like it is very far forward into the picture. 
juju--post 19 Horse--bravely
58
Your horse has a really kind eye. Nice photo. 
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--pennellipi
60
I think you took a shot many people do and made it more interesting by bringing your camera out and including your horses body. 
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--Banjo
53
Cool shot...too bad you seem like you are in mid sentence. I really like the sunlight and you've got a cute horse. 
7ponies--post 25 Horse--Gandy
72
Very cool picture. I really like it. Neat composition and focus. 
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Group shot1
58
Very serene. I especially like the back tree line. 
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Group shot2
58
Very serene. I especially like the back tree line. 
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--sweeti 
60
I like it quite a bit. I'd like to see it without the photo manipulating editing. Your horse has a nice profile and I think it may have looked better with a bit less editing. 
Quixotic--post 36 Horse--unknown
70
That horse must have the shortest neck I have ever seen. Nice colours and composition though. I think it would have been a bit better if you had moved it back just an inch so we had more of the riders leg and less of the wall. 
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Simon Says
60
Reminds me of a ballerina for some reason. Interesting shot.
Cat--post 38 Horse--Toby & Raider
85
Wow, I am in love with this picture! Awesome lighting, configuration, and image. 
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 
64
I really like these types of pictures. You and your horse seem to be looking in opposite directions which is neat. 

FIRST--Cat
SECOND-CloudsMystique--Mystique
THIRD--7ponies

31)Best Funny Ears- Must be a horse you know, and must not have caused harm to horse (though embarrassment is fine). Accessories are OK, but pic may not be entered in any other special class e.g. cutest headshot.

ENTRIES

CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Baby Donkey
50
Photo is of a very cute little donkey, with it’s oversized ears. Whilst I understand their oversized ears are seen as funny, I don’t see it as anything more than cute. 
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Jenny
65
Photo is a very nice shot. The oversized ears do stand out more in this photo and I could imagine funny captions under this particular photo. Therefore I have awarded 
gorgeous donkey! she has massive ears!! lol!!! very cute!
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Shea
65
The chestnut in this photo is clearly listening to something, however, it is a funny shot, and again I could imagine funny captions under this. 
funny pic! her ears look like they are dancing!! lol!!!
Danastark--post 18 Horse--Buffalo Bill Cody
82.5
This photo is incredibly funny. The fly mask has provided, like Dana suggested, a "court jester" appearance and when I first saw it I had a good laugh over it. Photo is very good and a clear standout from other photos in this category. .
comment- funny pic!! the ears on that mask are way too big for his ears and it makes him look so dopey!! he reminds me of your on whinny the pooh!!! great pic!
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--sassi
52.5
This picture in my opinion belongs in the Best tongue shot. However, judging on the horse’s expression and ears, it is overall a comical photo. I have awarded 
very funny and cute picture
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack & hat
65
The use of the hat is very cute and makes for a good picture. Horse looks slightly concerned as to why there’s an overhanging red thing and white puff on his face, but it’s not harming him and only makes his response cuter. 
great picture!! he looks like a poser!! lol!! his eyes just say "look at me!!" haha!!

FIRST--Danastark
SECOND-Triple tie--Jacksmom--jack & hat & RedHawk & CloudsMystique--Jenny
THIRD--Jacksmom--sassi


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

32)Baddest Horse- Any sort of picture that displays how bad your horse is.
ENTRIES

JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Apache
79
Apache nice buck. Allie seem to have a good seat for the ride even if it is English saddle 
his(?) ears are not pinned back which make me assume he might just be having fun but non the less looks like a fairly naught pony!
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi & Pappy
75
Fendi and Pappy look like ate y are fighting and could either one get hurt and hurt trying to hurt the other one. 
ears pinned and teeth ready to kill! very naughty horses right here
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 
60
Jack, that is an annoying no real danger to either horse or person but still very annoying. 
This made me laugh when I first saw it so it was hard for me to picture the horse being naughty. He looked more curious and playful, awesome pic!
Cat--post 38 Horse--Toby
67.5
Toby is just pestering that cat but he could hurt it or and should in my mind get his nose scratched by said cat. 
He better be careful or kittys ganna get him! lol 

FIRST--JustDressageIt
SECOND-CloudsMystique--Fendi & Pappy
THIRD--Cat

33)A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words- A picture that best tells a story with no words.
ENTRIES

JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Sanchez
83.3
wow, This picture is just perfect!
The freedom of running through a field.
Looks like horse & rider are having a good time
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique & Fendi
83.3
What a sweet picture
I couldn't get a real good look at the horses with this pic but it is a beautiful one
A very sweet photo between two horses
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Jenny
92.3
Teeheee, this picture just cracks me up
I absolutely love the emotion of Jennys face and just the overall feeling I get from the picture. AAHHH nice scratchy sand this is the life! great picture!
Too cute! Getting a good scratch
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Jack
94.3
Look at that face! If looks could kill…
A lot of emotion is taken from this picture, I love the blue eyes and the feeling to get from looking into the picture as more than just eye candy.
The look on their faces is priceless! You can just see the thoughts running through their heads
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--Stella
87.3
Very sweet picture, Is the baby just born?
what could tell a better story than new life?! I absolutely love this picture I wish I could give the top 4 all 100's lol.
Cute baby moment 
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Shea
94.6
This is such a touching picture, I can see the bond you have
I can see a lot of emotion, love, and a bond between you two in this pic. A lot of words and spiritual feelings rushed through me when I saw this. 
Beautiful photo - speaks volumes of a connection between human & horse
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Penny
86
Very cute, I love the lighting
This seemed just a little off since it looked like Penny was looking more to the camera than you while you were poring everything into her. 
Nice photo, but I don't think it caught the feel & look as well as the other entry. The other one spoke to me more.
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Lovebug & Evolution
86.3
They look like great friends
Very cute pic, he does love his mare doesn't he? I had to put you down just a little since a story was pre entered which took away the imagination for me
I don't think this photo conveyed a story as well as some of the others. Pretty horses!
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--Clippy
65.6
Cute picture!
All this said to me was there is a horse crashing into a camera. I could not find much of a story through the picture. Nice entry though. 
Looks like a "whoops" moment and someone snatched a photo when they weren't planning too
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Misty
65.6
He looks happy to see you! Call me bias, but bonus points for the fjord, lol
All I could get from this picture was a horse looking through a fence for food per haps? absolutely gorgy horse though!
Cute, but I'm not sure what story was trying to be conveyed here
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--sassi & sweeti 
85.3
Perfect picture of the back scene of shows 
A long day showing time for a break, nice pic but just did not speak to me like the others did. 
Love this shot & it speaks so much! Friendship, love of horses, relaxing after a ride. IMO, the best one of the group
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--ir best friends 
85
This picture really shows the trust between you two
This is a very nice scene picture but I am sad to say it did not really have a lot to say to me. I do want to move out there and play in the show some time though!
very calming & relaxing - nice
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack & love
88
Love it, he looks so sweet! 
Nice artistic shot, but I feel the other photos spoke more
very cute, reminds me of my horse and his show buddy Bippy.

FIRST--RedHawk
SECOND-CloudsMystique--Mystique & Fendi
THIRD--CloudsMystique--Jenny

34)Biggest Crusty- Funny clothes, weird tack, poor eq, ugly horse, backyard all the way.
ENTRIES

Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai
65
Going by the statement to the class, rider has comfortable clothing on, with the use of helmet and boots, all in which doesn't’t provide any safety worries. The mismatch of western and english gear doesn't’t appear to really stick out to me as a major flaw, it is obvious the horse is comfortable in this equipment and it fits well enough. The horse is standing in the photo and apart from a shaggy mane, he looks very clean and tidy, and well kept. It appears that the rider was going for a trail ride and has chosen to use a western saddle over an english for it. 

FIRST
SECOND
THIRD


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

35)Best Fall/Refusal- Funniest or most dramatic fall off of a horse or refusal at a fence.
ENTRIES

Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai
85
Kai that is an excellent example of a refusal to take a jump. I hope she fall off them. 

FIRST
SECOND
THIED

36)Old School Division- Photo must be at least 10 years or older, and include a HF member and their horse. The older the better. Do not confuse with Crusty please (though it can be a little crusty).
ENTRIES

Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Woody 
77.5
Cute horse! You seem to be concentrating very hard  
Rider appears to be working in 2 point and jumping/pole work. Has great lower leg, with a nice heel. Appears to have a solid basic foundation in riding, and the horse seems to be quiet enough to enable rider’s pursuits. Rider is seven in the photo, and because of age, I have chosen to award 75 out of 100 because of the age of the rider from thirteen years ago
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai
73
I love that you were riding Kai then too. Awesome picture.
Photo is twelve years old, and rider is fourteen. Rider has good technique over the jump, and the horse looks nice and tidy too. Equipment and riding attire looks nice and tidy, not falling into the "crusty" category. Due to age of rider compared to other competitors, 
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Sierra
80
I love this shot. You look very tiny up on the horse and I think it expresses a lot. Very neat. 
Rider is very young and appears to be having a lesson. Since this is the old school division, I chose this pic overall as the competitor is clearly the youngest out of the three. Horse is nice and tidy, as is riding attire and equipment. 

FIRST--JustDressageIt
SECOND-Dartanion
THIRD--Pinto Pony

37)Fattest Horse- Self-explanatory.
ENTRIES

happygoose123--post 4 Horse--Chucky
81.3
Chucky is fat but not too bad 
You can tell he is a cute chunky monkey! I like him
He's got some more to love but not enough rolls for this bakery. 
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Unknown
93.3
Unknown name is huge, and compared to his body has a huge midsection and is very fat. 
I love this photo! What a chunk & an amazing angle to show it at too
He makes the nutty Professor look skinny! that horse needs a serious diet plan lol excellent pic.
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Pregnant
69.6
Pregnant mare is pregnant not fat, there is no sign of fat other than around her womb 
I think pregnant might be cheating a bit! LOL. Cute mare & does have a cresty neck.
that is one big girl
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Blaze
77.3
Blaze is similar to Chucky but seem a little less fat 
Cutie but not as chunky as some of the others - at least it doesn't look it from this angle 
Just not fat enough to beat out the first three.
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--diamond
75.3
Diamond while he has a large midsection he doesn't seem to had much and where else 
Least chunky of the group - not as many fat deposits can be seen in the photo.
What a dropped tum tum

FIRST--CloudsMystique--Unknown
SECOND-happygoose123
THIRD--CloudsMystique--Blaze

38--Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment- Self-explanatory.
ENTRIES

happygoose123--post 4 Horse--Pennellipi
53.3
I have shots like this too so it made me laugh before I even read your description. 
I know you explained what happened but the picture just didn't make me cringe.
Without the photo I wouldn't’t know why it was an OH [email protected]%^#* moment. I do however like the timing of the photo and the shadows
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai
89.3
You both have the same expression on your face! Great picture and very "Oh #(%*#"
yeah I wouldn't want 2 get stepped on my a pony! lol.
I have been in those situations before and it's not fun if you come off into the jump! my eyes went wide.
I love your matching expressions! You both look like you’re thinking OH [email protected]%^#*
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
66.6
Haha. This picture is just ridiculous. Not what I was expecting but definitely fits...wonder what he got caught doing...
when I first saw this picture it didn't make me gasp or my eyes go wide, I thought it could have been a head shot class pic.
Fabulous photo, and I love the expression, but I did deduct points because the photo doesn't’t show what’s going on to make it an OH [email protected]%^#* moment
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
80
Cute picture and Fendi definitely had the Oh %(@* expression but it looks playful at least. 
I would freak out about my horse getting kicked in the shoulder and getting perm. muscle or bone damage depending on the hit power. Yeah scary!
LOVE it! Definitely looks like Fendi’s getting his butt whooped
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Bailey
83.3
For some reason the horses expression just made the shot better. Otherwise, it actually looks like it was done on purpose (Maybe it's because I can't see the riders face)
These top two were a hard choice, rearing always has the possibility of falling over and just other nasty things.
Great photo! Bailey looks totally chill, but I can just imagine what your friend must have been thinking!

FIRST--Pinto Pony
SECOND-ohmyitschelle
THIRD--CloudsMystique--Fendi


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

39)Most Mismatched Horse and Rider- The total opposite of suitability. Riders who are either much too big or too small for their mount.
ENTRIES

Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Spider
88
I had to do a double take! lol you look very cute on him!
Spider is too short for that rider but seems to have no problem holding comfortably 
First off, he is adorable. Second, I think you are a tiny bit too tall for him, lol 
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 
77.6
This would have gotten a full 100 if you had a western had on lol or maybe western boots and the breeches! lol awesome mismatch!
Jack even with the western saddle doesn't seem to be that out of place, yes I know it is not correct but she still seems like a dressage rider in it. 
The western saddle and English bridle is an interesting match. You guys look like a perfect team together though 

FIRST--Pinto Pony
SECOND-Jacksmom
THIRD

40)Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse- Self-explanatory. 
ENTRIES

ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Bailey
50
Cute horse, but doesn't looked ticked at all.
great pic, looks like he is saying "OH MUM, WHY DID YOU LET ME EAT THAT!!!!!! I THINK IM GOING TO DIE!!!!" very funny
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 
45
Hehe, cute! He looks surprised, just not as ticked off as I was looking for.
funny pic, jack doesn't look too pleased!
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Painter 
73.5
Now this one is a better. Most definitely an annoyed look, but I was really hoping for evil faces here
very funny pic, great costume! he doesn't look too pleased that you started taking photos! lol!!

FIRST--1dog3cats17rodents
SECOND-ohmyitschelle
THIRD--Jacksmom


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Can we give all our judges a big round of cheers. It was not an easy job for them and they deserve all the credit !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Hurrah! Very well done contest and love the comments on each of the entries.

Good job everyone :]


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you Judges! I am so excited I won a class  go D!! congrates to everyone!!!!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you judges & a HUGE thank you to Spyder for putting this together! It was so much fun.

Now I'm headed back to read through the results.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

All the judges did a wonderful job. Thank you so much! This contest was a lot of fun


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for organizing all of that Spyder! That must have been A LOT of work!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think SPYDER deserves a huge round of applause for putting together such a large online contest!

Very cool


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks I was happy to do it.

Maybe another one near the end of the year.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Spyder and all who judged!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Huge thanks to Spyder and the judges!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone fora great contest... I hope my judging wasn't too harsh!!
and big props to Sypder for all the work, not to mention probably being one of the few people to see a contest to it's end!
x


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks judges (And Spyder for putting this all together, well done!!)  I'm VERY excited with my 3rd place, yippee!!


----------

